
Revisiting an old treatment for infectious disease: Fresh air - baxtr
https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/04/04/opinion/revisiting-an-old-treatment-infectious-disease-fresh-air/
======
xhkkffbf
Fresh air and sunlight are great!

It's too bad that scolds are arresting people for getting outside. Everyone
should get more exercise.

